# [Review] Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-2000 PWM - Performance Protected Cooling



## thoast3 (2. September 2015)

Noctua ist auf dem Markt für besonders hochwertige Lüfter schon seit Jahren eine feste Größe. Allerdings gefällt die braun-beige Farbgebung der luftschaufelnden Leisetreter nicht jedem, oft ist dies sogar der Grund, warum zu einem Konkurrenzprodukt gegriffen wird. 
Mit der industrialPPC-Serie führt der österreichische Hersteller eine rein schwarze Farbgebung ein. Nun ja, nicht ganz, die Entkopplungsgummis an den 4 Ecken besitzen eine braune Farbgebung. Doch dies ist nicht die einzige Änderung zu den "normalen" Lüftern.
Wie sich der NF-F12 iPPC-2000 PWM sonst noch unterscheidet und ob der stolze Preis von ca. 22€ gerechtfertigt ist, erfahrt ihr in diesem Review.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen! 

Vielen Dank an Noctua für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung des Samples  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt:

1. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang
 2. Die Besonderheiten
 3. Qualität
 4. Beleuchtung
 5. Lautstärke
 6. Temperaturen
 7. Fazit

1. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang

Die Verpackung kommt in edlem schwarz-braun daher. Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich ein kleines Noctua-Logo und es wird verraten, welches Modell man in der Hand hält.
Wenn man die Pappschachtel wendet, sticht einem ein kleiner Aufkleber ins Auge. Auf diesem kann man die Spezifikationen des Lüfters lesen (dazu aber später mehr).
Ansonsten befindet sich nichts außer einem weiteren Schriftzug mit der Modellbezeichnung auf dem Karton.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Blick in den Karton offeriert den Lüfter, welcher in einem kleinen Präsentations-Tray aus Pappe sitzt. Nach dem Anheben ebendieses fällt der Blick auf das spartanische Zubehör: Lediglich 4 Befestigungsschrauben werden mitgeliefert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Besonderheiten

Der NF-F12 iPPC besitzt einen 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss, es gibt ihn aber auch mit 3-Pin.
Die Besonderheiten der industrialPPC-Serie sind eine fiberglasverstärkten Polyamid-Konstruktion, mit der er noch Widerstandfähiger und Haltbarer als Standard-Lüfter von Noctua sein soll, eine hohe Maximaldrehzahl und -Leistung, das bereits aus anderen Noctuas bekannte SSO2-Lager, ein dreiphasiges Motor-Design, welches Laufruhe und Vibrationsarmut garantieren soll, eine IP-52-Zertifizierung, also ein Schutz gegen Staub und Wasser, ein spezielles Lüfterblatt und -Rahmendesign für einen verbesserten statischen Druck, integrierte braune Anti-Vibrations-Pads, einen speziellen PWM-Steuerungschip und nicht zuletzt 6 Jahre Garantie.

Schauen wir uns nun den Lüfter etwas genauer an. Auffallend ist, dass Noctua 11 (!) Lüfterstege verbaut, welche auf einer Seite Zähne besitzen und leicht gebogen sind. Die Lüfterblätter sind relativ groß und leicht gewölbt, was dem statischen Druck entgegen kommt.
Das Kabel besitzt einen Noctua-typischen Gummisleeve, der verrutschsicher ist und sich gut anfühlt. 
Ansonsten fallen neben der schwarzen Farbgebung noch die 8 abnehmbaren Entkopplungsgummis auf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





3. Qualität

Der Lüfter ist perfekt verarbeitet, genau wie der blickdichte Sleeve.
Auch das Lager weiß durch die Abwesenheit von Schleifen oder Rattern zu glänzen.
Ein Problem einiger PWM-Lüfter ist ein Pfeifton, welcher bei der Regelung über 3-Pin entsteht. Dies tritt beim iPPC nicht auf.
 Thumbs up for Noctua!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Beleuchtung

Da der NF-F12 iPPC eigentlich für die Industrie konzipiert wurde und dort Seriösität einen sehr hohen Stellwert genießt, kommt er ohne Beleuchtung daher.

5. Lautstärke

Erwartungsgemäß wird der Luftschaufler bei hohen Drehzahlen ziemlich laut, allerdings besitzt er einen extrem weiten Regelbereich, welcher von 270 bis 2030 rpm liegt. Aus diesem Grund ist er leise, wenn der Anwender dies wünscht, und besitzt viel Leistung, wenn der Anwender diese braucht.
Es folgt eine genauere Einordnung der Lautstärke:
Bis 900 rpm ist er sehr leise, danach wird er durch ein Antriebsgeräusch hörbar. Dieses Geräusch steigt linear mit höherer Drehzahl. Ab 1600 rpm wird er dann laut.


Spoiler



sehr leise = fast nicht zu hören
leicht hörbar = leicht hörbar, aus geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht wahrzunehmen
Hörbar = leicht aus geschlossenem Gehäuse wahrzunehmen
gut hörbar = gut aus ges. Gehäuse wahrzunehmen
Laut = sehr gut aus gesch. Gehäuse rauszuhören, kann ggfs. GPU übertönen
störend laut = sehr laut, übertönt andere Komponenten locker



6. Temperaturen

 Alle Teilnehmer mussten auf einem Arctic Accelero S1 Plus montiert zeigen, was in ihnen steckt.
 Dabei wurde der behaarte Donut 15 Minuten lang in 1600x900 @ 4x AA bewundert. Im ersten Durchgang durften die Lüfter voll aufdrehen, im zweiten wurden alle mit 1000 rpm getestet. Die Umgebungstemperatur betrug 27 °C.
 Testsystem:


Spoiler



AMD FX-6300
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
8 GB Teamgroup Vulcan Series
Inno3D GTX 650 Ti Boost mit Arctic Accelero S1 Plus
Enermax ETS-N30-TAA
Aerocool Xpredator X1 (teilgedämmt) mit 1x Thermaltake Riing 12 (vorne, 990 rpm) und 1x Be Quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 High Speed (hinten, 1470 rpm)
Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 400 Watt
Seagate ST1000DM003
SanDisk Ultra II





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ersten Durchgang setzt sich der NF-F12 iPPC-2000 PWM souverän an die Spitze, leider auch, was die Lautstärke anbetrifft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Mal muss sich der iPPC knapp dem größeren Aerocool DS 140 geschlagen geben. Nichtsdestotrotz zeigt dies, dass sich das druckoptimierte Rahmen- und Lüfterblattdesign auszahlt.

7. Fazit

Noctua hat mit dem NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM einen beeindruckenden Lüfter geschaffen, welcher sowohl Übertakter wie auch Silent-Liebhaber glücklich machen dürfte.
Natürlich bleibt noch etwas Luft für Verbesserungen, aber besonders grobe Schnitzer leistet sich der Noctua nicht.

Ich kann deshalb eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen! 

Vor- und Nachteile des Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-2000 PWM auf einen Blick:
+ sehr gute Verarbeitung
+ sehr hohe Leistung, auch bei reduzierter Drehzahl
+ extrem weiter Regelbereich
+ edles Design
+ kein Lagerschleifen oder- rattern
+ heruntergeregelt praktisch unhörbar
- sehr teuer
- kaum Zubehör vorhanden
- bei hoher Drehzahl ziemlich laut

Der Lüfter bekommt den Gold-Award!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links:
http://noctua.at/main.php?lng=de
Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Thei7haba (10. September 2015)

schöner test!


----------



## thoast3 (10. September 2015)

Danke


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. September 2015)

Darf ich fragen, wo du den Lüfter angeschlossen hast?

Habe selbst zwei 2000 PWM und bekomme keinen von denen unter 5V (~830 U/min); weder mit einer Aquaero 5 LT Pro, noch einer Corsair Commander Mini, noch einer Lamptron FC5v3. 
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig, zumal Noctua selbst auch 450 Umrehungen (±20%) angibt.

Ansonsten aber schönes Review.
Würde allerdings bei der Struktur und optischen Gliederung noch etwas feilen


----------



## thoast3 (11. September 2015)

Ich hab den Lüfter am CPU_Fan-Anschluss von meinem Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P) angeschlossen.

Danke für´s Feedback


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. September 2015)

Okay, hab es jetzt auch mal mit dem CPU_FAN-Header meines Z87 Stinger probiert. Bei dem komme ich auch auf 370 U/min runter. Scheint wohl so, als würden Noctuas PWM-Lüfter nicht richtig mit externen Steuerungen zurecht kommen[...].

*Edit:*
Habs jetzt noch mal mit der Aquaero probiert.
Irgendwie hat wohl der PWM-Mode nicht richtig getriggert. Jetzt bekomme ich ihn nämlich auch dort auf ganze 2,2V ≙ 172 U/min runter! 
Nicht schlecht für einen Lüfter mit nominell 2000 U/min. Allerdings fällt mir da nach wie vor ein Nebeneffekt auf: das PWM-Klackern.
Dieses war bei mir nämlich auch schon übers Board zu hören, wenn man den Lüfter direkt ans Ohr hält. Ist ab etwa 30cm nicht mehr wirklich präsent (bzw. geht spätestens dann zwischen anderen Geräuschsquellen unter), aber dennoch vorhanden. Hatte Anfang des Jahres sogar mal Rücksprache mit Noctua gehalten und sogar ein paar Audio-Samples vorgelegt. Man sagte mir, dass dies durchaus normal sei.
Die 3-Pin Variante läuft aber weitestgehend leise, wenn man jetzt mal von der höher liegenden Mindestspannung absieht.

Insgesamt würde ich die Lüfter aber wirklich nur dann empfehlen, wenn man die Leistung auch (zumindest ansatzweise) abruft.
Im unteren Drehzahlenbereich gibt es meines Erachtens wesentlich günstigere, teils sogar leisere Modelle. Die enorme Leistung skaliert wirklich nur mit den Drehzahlen über ~1200 U/min.
Darunter liegt sie in etwa auf dem Niveau anderer, grundsätzlich sehr leistungsfähiger Lüfter (wie etwa den braunen Noctua oder Fractals Venturi).


----------



## BenGun_ (18. September 2015)

Der Lüfter taugt als silent Lüfter aufgrund seines PWMklackerns überhaupt nicht.
Habe diverse PWM Lüfter durch probiert. 
Für den Preis ist ein PWMklackern einfach nicht hin nehmbar.


----------



## thoast3 (18. September 2015)

Da stimme ich absolut zu, das darf nicht passieren. Warum mir das während des Reviews nicht aufgefallen ist, weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und meiner hat es nicht 
Werd ich natürlich nochmal nachprüfen, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## BenGun_ (18. September 2015)

Haben alle, hatte sogar Noctua angeschrieben deswegen auch dort wurde es bestätigt.


----------



## thoast3 (18. September 2015)

Stimmt, mir ist es jetzt auch aufgefallen. Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit den "normalen" Noctuas (NF-S12A PWM, NF-F12 PWM etc.) aus?


----------



## BenGun_ (18. September 2015)

Die nicht Industrial haben das wohl nicht.
Die hab ich allerdings wegen der Farbe auch nicht getestet.
Suche nur weiße oder schwarze.
Enermax Cluster Advance haben es, die alten non Advance haben keins.
NB Eloop haben keins. habe davon aktuell 5 verbaut. Werden aber getauscht, wegen dem unangenehmen Geräusch im Pull Betrieb. gegen
Corsair SP 120 High Pressure Silent. Die sind auch PWMklacker frei.
Die Coolermaster Silencio haben auch keins, laßen sich aber nicht wirklich tief regeln....usw und so fort.

Von allen getesteten sind die Corsair im Moment meine Favoriten.


----------



## thoast3 (18. September 2015)

Einen Eloop hatte ich auch mal, hat mich bis auf die Kühlleistung absolut überzeugt 
War aber ein eigener Fehler, statt dem Eloop B12-2 den B12-1 zu kaufen 

Naja, ich bin beruhigt, dass die non-Industrial das nicht zu scheinen haben, hab mir nämlich 2 NF-S12A PWM bestellt 

Da ich von Cooler Master eine Seidon 120V V2 als Review-Sample bekommen habe, hab ich momentan auch einen Silencio FP120 PWM rumliegen.
Ist afaik mit der frei erhältlichen Version identisch, hat aber eine doppelt so hohe Drehzahl.
Da klackert nix, aber das Lager schleift leider ein bisschen 
Aber für den Preis, den er normal kostet, ist er nicht schlecht.


----------



## BenGun_ (18. September 2015)

Darf ich fragen wie du an die Review Samples kommst?
Hatte auch mal angefragt bei zwei Herstellern ob ich vergünstigt welche zum Testen bekommen kann.
Klare Absage bekommen.

Hab noch nen Industrial Non PWM hier.
Die gehen leider nur bis 800rpm runter.


----------



## thoast3 (18. September 2015)

Klar kann ich das dir sagen 
Mir wäre es aber recht, wenn wir das per PN klären würden.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. September 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Main-Artikel


----------



## thoast3 (19. September 2015)

Oh, ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen :O
Dankeschön


----------



## Nachty (20. September 2015)

Die sind für die Industrie  wie der Name schon sagt, haben nichts im PC zu suchen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNKTy9TH1W0


----------



## thoast3 (20. September 2015)

Das sehe ich nicht so, für Leute, die sehr viel Performance brauchen, sind sie eine gute Wahl.

Und der Xeon E3-1231v3 ist ja eigentlich auch ein Server-Prozessor, wird aber in vielen Gaming-PCs verbaut


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. September 2015)

Dann würde ich aber auch ausreichenden Gehörschutz mit einplanen 

Für den normalen Heimanwender sind die iPPC jedenfalls nicht die vernünftigste Wahl.


----------



## thoast3 (21. September 2015)

Och, ich hab schon lautere und gleichzeitig schwächere Gehäusebelüftungen gesehen 

Aber du hast Recht, der NF-F12 PWM non-iPPC ist für viele die bessere Wahl 
oder halt die Alternativen à la Eloop / Dead Silence etc


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. September 2015)

Natürlich gibt's Schwächere, die kosten dann aber auch bei weitem keine 20 Euro das Stück 
Ich gehe halt davon aus, dass die meisten Rechner maximal 1200 Umdrehungen (und das vielleicht auch nur als Reserve) benötigen. Drüber sinkt meist die Effizienz (Temperatur/Lautstärke), da die Kühlkörper mit einem  Mehr an Raumluft irgendwann auch nicht mehr kühler werden.
Von daher würde ich aktuell lieber zu ein paar Fractal Venturi oder von mir aus auch den normalen Noctua oder gar den Redux raten. Die sind bei niedrigen Drehzahlen auch nicht schlechter als die iPPC (imho sogar leiser). Meines Erachtens sollte man auch lieber welche mit möglichst geringer Maximaldrehzahl nehmen. Dann gibt es selbst bei Voltage keinerlei Probleme mit den Mindestdrehzahlen und die Lüfter sind prinzipiell auch für genau den Drehbereich optimiert, den man in Anspruch nimmt.

Die theoretische Maximalperformance eines Industrial PPC ist vielleicht Nice-to-Have, praktisch hat man meist aber nur wenig davon. Nach dem ohrenbetäubenden 12V-Boost werden die eh soweit runtergeregelt, dass sie sich nicht mehr groß von der Konkurrenz absetzen.


----------



## thoast3 (21. September 2015)

Das stimmt, ich finde momentan die Noctua NF-S12A FLX / PWM und NB-ELOOP B12-2 am meisten als Gehäuselüfter geeignet 
Mit den Venturi hab ich noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich mir bei geizhals die Angabe zur Lautstärke ansehe, würd ich die aber auch nicht gerne auf 12 V laufen lassen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. September 2015)

Dass die Herstellerwerte nicht unter genormten Umständen ermittelt werden und daher auch keine Vergleiche zulassen, solltest du aber wissen 

Die Venturi sind mit Blick auf ihre Performance und Lautstärke jedenfalls sehr gut.
Die eLoop kann man aufgrund der Sog-Problematik ja auch nur bedingt empfehlen. Wobei das ab einem gewissen Durchsatz bei allen Lüftern irgendwann zum Problem wird, wenn sie direkt hinter einem Gitter o.Ä. Barrieren montiert werden.


----------



## thoast3 (21. September 2015)

Na ja, aber oftmals ist der dB-Wert ein ungefährer Richtwert 

Wenn ich mal Zeit hab, muss ich mir den Venturi mal genauer anschauen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. September 2015)

Naja, Messungen von dB(A) sind ohnehin schon etwas problematisch, weil sie nichts über die real empfundene Lautstärke aussagen, sondern wirklich nur den Schalldruck skizzieren.
Von den Specs her können die Hersteller da auch hinschreiben was sie wollen. Und das tun sie meist auch 

PCGH misst ja immerhin in Sone.
Um eine ausreichende Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten braucht man aber einen schalltoten Raum und im Grunde genommen auch das nötige Equipment, um den Volumenstrom messen zu können.
Erst dann kann man nämlich die jeweilige Lautheit auch der Performance gegenüberstellen und muss sich nicht an den (eigentlich belanglosen und zumeist auch unpräzise ausgelesenen) Drehzahlen orientieren.


----------

